# Would any of you like me to draw a picture of their betta for free?



## Perry the platypus

I know my drawings aren't that good that's why I'm not charging money. Would you like me to draw your betta? I would love the challenge.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Here's Perry:






I will add more color to your betta. And I can add backround.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Just tell me what you want.


----------



## Perry the platypus

It takes 1 hour.


----------



## Hershey

Can you do Masami? He's in my albums.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Sure.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Hershey said:


> Can you do Masami? He's in my albums.




The album called Fanart right?


----------



## Perry the platypus

I've drawn a picture of a Border collie. Sorry my phone's dead.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Hershey said:


> Can you do Masami? He's in my albums.


Do you want me to put Masami's name on it?


----------



## Perry the platypus

I'm almost done.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Hershey said:


> Can you do Masami? He's in my albums.


I'm not really a good drawer. Here you go


----------



## madmonahan

Can you draw one of mine??? You can pick one in my album!!!! ^.~


----------



## eemmais

Can you do mine?? Check in my albums!! Thanks


----------



## SinX7

Awesome drawings!  You can try mines!


----------



## Hershey

Perry the platypus said:


> I'm not really a good drawer. Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 68352


Thankyou! I love it!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Who wants to be first? Whoever replies first gets to be first.


----------



## eemmais

Me!!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish

Can you do Phantom? Hes my avatar :3


----------



## Perry the platypus

Sure.:-D eemmais, your'e first. RandyTheBettaFish your'e second.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Sorry I got a new pencil and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## Perry the platypus

For anyone who wants a betta picture: I'm going to write the names in different fonts so you can pick or let me choose. If you are picking then tell me what you want the name to look like. If you are letting me pick I will always do 3D letters.:-D


----------



## Perry the platypus

eemmais said:


> Me!!


I couldn't get the eye.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Hershey, sorry my phone's bad quality. Here's a retake of Masami.


----------



## Perry the platypus

eemmais, I have Sombrero.


----------



## eemmais

:O wow!!! Thank you SO much! I love the writing too!!!!!


----------



## Perry the platypus

eemmais said:


> :O wow!!! Thank you SO much! I love the writing too!!!!!


You're welcome. I'm working on the others next so watch for your betta's picture!


----------



## Perry the platypus

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> Can you do Phantom? Hes my avatar :3


Can you get a close-up picture so I can see all the details? Just to let you know that I'm going to have to see all the details of your betta.


----------



## Perry the platypus

madmonahan said:


> Can you draw one of mine??? You can pick one in my album!!!! ^.~


Do you have an IPad? If you do can you try to take a picture with that? The pictures in your album are blurry (no offense). As to everyone MAKE SURE THE PICTURE IS GOOD QUALITY!


----------



## Perry the platypus

SinX7 said:


> Awesome drawings!  You can try mines!


Sure! Well can you take a sidways close-up picture so I can see the details?:-D


----------



## Perry the platypus

Anyone else want me to draw their betta?


----------



## BettaAngel13

Beautiful pictures love them they look better than what I can draw to be truthful
And your betta Perry is so pretty I just have a female betta right now that is going through a recovery stage of swim bladder. Her name is whisper and her maye sharkbait died a few months ago.


----------



## Perry the platypus

BettaAngel13 said:


> Beautiful pictures love them they look better than what I can draw to be truthful
> And your betta Perry is so pretty I just have a female betta right now that is going through a recovery stage of swim bladder. Her name is whisper and her maye sharkbait died a few months ago.


Would you like me to draw your betta?


----------



## Perry the platypus

Remember everyone: If you want a drawing of your betta can you please get a good quality picture and make sure it's sideways!


----------



## horsyqueen

I think your drawings are sooo cute


----------



## Perry the platypus

horsyqueen said:


> I think your drawings are sooo cute


Would you like a drawing?


----------



## madmonahan

Can I get a drawing? One in my album? XD


----------



## Perry the platypus

madmonahan said:


> Can I get a drawing? One in my album? XD


Sure! I love drawing!


----------



## Perry the platypus

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4838&pictureid=30497 Is that Rose?


----------



## Perry the platypus

Here's the Border collie:


----------



## Perry the platypus

I couldn't get your bettas. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Perry the platypus

OK. I can do dogs as long as its a good photo! And maybe cats. I'm still doing bettas!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Yay!


----------



## emeraldmaster

you can do any one that you so choose from any of my folders. you have my permission.


----------



## Perry the platypus

emeraldmaster said:


> you can do any one that you so choose from any of my folders. you have my permission.


OK.


----------



## Perry the platypus

emeraldmaster said:


> you can do any one that you so choose from any of my folders. you have my permission.


Kelso's colors are mixed so I messed up.


----------



## emeraldmaster

haha, i figured that he would be a hard one! i chose to buy him because of that, and the fact that his cup was covered by a 1 cm thick bubble nest. but that is irrelavant.


----------



## Perry the platypus

emeraldmaster said:


> haha, i figured that he would be a hard one! i chose to buy him because of that, and the fact that his cup was covered by a 1 cm thick bubble nest. but that is irrelavant.


Wow. I put stripes of different colors. Mostly blue and purple. Here you go:


----------



## emeraldmaster

it is adorable! better than i, but then again... i suck! awesome! thank you!


----------



## fgradowski

I'd like you to draw Algernon for me. (= I've got some photos of him for you to choose from in my album.


----------



## emeraldmaster

i just read "flowers for algernon" last month. seeing that name made me lol.


----------



## fgradowski

emeraldmaster said:


> i just read "flowers for algernon" last month. seeing that name made me lol.


Yeah, he used to have a flower on the outside of his tank. :-D My theme for fish names is book characters. But Algernon is my first! If I get a female I will name her Miss Kinnian!


----------



## Perry the platypus

emeraldmaster said:


> it is adorable! better than i, but then again... i suck! awesome! thank you!


You're welcome.:-D:lol:


----------



## Perry the platypus

fgradowski said:


> I'd like you to draw Algernon for me. (= I've got some photos of him for you to choose from in my album.


Can I do it later? I'm kind of sick right now.


----------



## fgradowski

Yeah. Anytime is fine. (=


----------



## Perry the platypus

OK.


----------



## Leopardfire

Could you do Comet? You can take your time with him since I know you've already done a lot. He's in my album. Thanks


----------



## Perry the platypus

Leopardfire said:


> Could you do Comet? You can take your time with him since I know you've already done a lot. He's in my album. Thanks


Thank you for caring for me.


----------



## LunaStars004

Could you draw Kenshi? He is my avatar.
Like leopardifre said, you can take your time


----------



## Perry the platypus

LunaStars004 said:


> Could you draw Kenshi? He is my avatar.
> Like leopardifre said, you can take your time


OK.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I'm working on you guys's pic.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I'm done.






Kenshi


----------



## Perry the platypus

Comet.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Algernon.


----------



## Leopardfire

Thanks! It's really cute 


Perry the platypus said:


> Comet.
> View attachment 70954


----------



## Perry the platypus

You're welcome. Sorry for the delay, though. I had the flu.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I'll take a few more orders!


----------



## n3wport

You can do Deathwing if you want, he is in my albums.


----------



## Perry the platypus

OK. I have to do homework. I'll start later.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Sorry for the wait. I'll start right now.


----------



## n3wport

Take your time!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I have to post it tomorrow.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Got it! Deathwing:


----------



## Perry the platypus

Zuko:


----------



## LunaStars004

sorry i just checked bettafish.com- I LOVE YOUR DRAWING!!!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Thank you!


----------



## moonsand0wls

Me please!! You can draw any of the ones inb my pictures  Thank you! (Sorry for the bad pictures)


----------



## Perry the platypus

It's OK. I'll get started.


----------



## n3wport

Perry the platypus said:


> Got it! Deathwing:
> View attachment 71549


Thank you so much! I love it!!!


----------



## Perry the platypus

You're welcome! I enjoy drawing DeathWing's body.


----------



## Perry the platypus

OK moonsand0wls. I have your first betta.


----------



## moonsand0wls

That is so cute!! Thank you


----------



## Perry the platypus

You're welcome.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Merry Christmas everybody!!!!!


----------



## crowntaillove3

I would like one of Spikefin. He is my avatar.


----------



## crowntaillove3

He is also in my albums. You have a lot of orders, so take your time! Thanks!


----------



## Perry the platypus

No I'm free right now. I'll get started but I have to bring it here next week. :-(


----------



## HarpaBetta

Can you draw a picture of Rica?
He is in my albums 
Draw more if feel like!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Perry the platypus said:


> No I'm free right now. I'll get started but I have to bring it here next week. :-(


No problem! Thanks!


----------



## Perry the platypus

OK guys. I'll get started.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Bump!


----------



## bryzy

could I get one of Hades? I don't have a picture but he is a copper bodied, purple tailed halfmoon with copper around the edges of his tail. Ill try to get a Pic.


----------



## fishy314

Please! One of alpha...

<--- avatar!


----------



## Perry the platypus

OK!


----------



## HarpaBetta

Is the pic of Rica ready?


----------



## Indigo Betta

if your not to busy could i please have one of Indigo, your drawings are cool

heres a photo or you can pick one from my album,


----------



## Perry the platypus

OK.


----------



## HarpaBetta

Is it?


----------



## FishFriend9292

Could I have one of Marco? Hes my avatar.


----------



## Perry the platypus

HarpaBetta said:


> Is it?


Sorry, but it's not. I have to post it next week. :-(


----------



## Perry the platypus

bryanacute said:


> could I get one of Hades? I don't have a picture but he is a copper bodied, purple tailed halfmoon with copper around the edges of his tail. Ill try to get a Pic.


Can you?


----------



## HarpaBetta

That's ok, Perry is very pretty &#55357;&#56476;


----------



## Perry the platypus

Thanks!


----------



## HarpaBetta

I don't mean to be rude to ask again, but is Rica ready? And happy new year


----------



## Perry the platypus

Oh, no. You're not rude. I'll post it later. *sigh*


----------



## HarpaBetta

Don't feel rushed.


----------



## Perry the platypus

OK.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Sorry I'm dragging this behind but now I do have a lot of orders but I promise I'll get to you guys by next week. :|


----------



## HarpaBetta

That's ok!


----------



## Perry the platypus

I'm back with pictures! If your pic isn't here then I'm working on it.


----------



## Perry the platypus




----------



## Perry the platypus




----------



## Perry the platypus




----------



## crowntaillove3

:lol: Yay!!! Thank you so much! It looks just like him!


----------



## HarpaBetta

THANK YOU it is so sweet!! I will do a free drawing of perry in return.


----------



## Perry the platypus

You're welcome.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Bump!


----------



## fishy314

Perry the platypus said:


> View attachment 73007



That is awesome!


----------



## madmonahan

Could you draw on of mine? Just pick a picture from my albums! ^-^


----------



## Indigo Betta

Perry the platypus said:


> View attachment 73008


thank you very much i like that drawing lots:-D


----------



## Perry the platypus

You're welcome. And OK, madmonahan.


----------



## tilli94

Would you mind doing one of mine you don't have to put a name. Haven't figured out their personalities yet.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Sure.


----------



## cxjtc

can you draw Shark? pick a photo from my album.


----------



## Perry the platypus

OK.


----------



## eatmice2010

if you wouldnt mind can you do one of July for me please


----------



## Perry the platypus

I don't mind, either. ;-)


----------



## Perry the platypus

OMG! I just forgot to draw Marco! I'm so sorry FishFriend!


----------

